# barrel fitted to slide vs fitted to a bushing differences in accuracy/reliability



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of you guys have seen that some of the new "self defense" 1911s have the barrel fitted directly to the slide instead of to a bushing. While this is certainly a more simply design I don't see how it could improve reliability (assuming that if you were to use a bushing it was property fit) and I was also wondering if any of you guys out there who have shot both types have noticed any difference in accuracy. Thanks in advance.


----------

